# Mark Twain cigars any good?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I have seen a few pretty good deals on these and was wondering if the were worth giving a try?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

There's nothing bad about them, but there's not enough flavor for anything to be good either. They are easily the mildest smokes I've ever had, but the damn thing did last for three hours, so at least you get your money's worth.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing for months now. The fact that they only make them in sizes normally reserved for lumber has kept me from trying any yet.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I like Connecticut wrapped cigars as much as I like any Maduro or Habano wrapped smoked. Mark Twain's are comparable to any other mild Connecticut wrapped cigar. You have to try for yourself. I enjoy them, along with all of these; 5 Vegas Gold, CAO Gold, Casa Torano, Cu-Avana, La Perla Habana Cobre, Oliva Connecticut, Rocky Patel Connecticut, Perdomo Cuban Bullet Connecticut, Nick's Sticks, ESV.2002, Exhibicion, or Reserve Golf, Graycliff G2, Montecristo White, Macanudo, Excalibur, Camacho Connecticut, Man O War Virtue, Gran Habano Blend #1, Diamond Crown, Dunhill, Gurkha Park Avenue, Beauty, Widow Maker, Monogram, or Symphony. If you like any I listed you should give Mark Twain a try. Not measurably better or worse then any of these mild blends.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the list. The only one I have tried is a Macanudo. I remember liking it. I don't remember loving it. The Connecticut wrapped cigar that I really liked so far is the original Victor Sinclair. I know these aren't a great cigar, but I really enjoy them. I do have a very greenhorn palate though.


----------



## Duxnutz (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm onto my second 5 pack and might buy a box. These are nice and smooth after a few months and perfect with some morning coffee! Cheap too, ridiculously so.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aquinas said:


> Thanks for the list. The only one I have tried is a Macanudo. I remember liking it. I don't remember loving it. The Connecticut wrapped cigar that I really liked so far is the original Victor Sinclair. I know these aren't a great cigar, but I really enjoy them. I do have a very greenhorn palate though.


...well if you like Vic Sinclair, you SHOULD like Mark Twain's. But score a 5 pack first just in case.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Duxnutz said:


> I'm onto my second 5 pack and might buy a box. These are nice and smooth after a few months and perfect with some morning coffee! Cheap too, ridiculously so.


I agree. Like them and bought a couple boxes for crazy cheap on the devil site.


----------

